
42Floors (YC W12) launches the best & easiest way to find commercial real estate - raghus
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/42floors-yc-w12-launches-the-best-and-easiest
======
jbed_cushwake
From the perspective of a commercial real estate broker working with creative
companies all over the world including the bay area, 42Floors is going to
revolutionize our industry for the better because as a broker who get it, I
already see the current, archaic ways of doing things inefficient, and I will
adopt 42Floors, encourage my clients to use it as well. It will become the
standard as more and more brokers see the value of being a consultant and high
level strategist rather than thinking time is better spent completing busy
work that consumes too much time. This time can be spent on innovating our
industry, adding value to our clients that will gain loyalty forever, maybe
even challenging the sheer idea of real estate, and implementing a community
aspect to real estate city-wide, nation-wide or even globally. we need
workplace innovation and so many things are possible when we are not bogged
down by the old system and ways of doing things. I envision significant
changes in the ways of doing business in this industry because of 42Floors.
They have their work cut out for them, toppling a monopoly, but their
beautifully designed site with accurate and expansive data and innovate plans
in the works to help brokers and consumers run a deal from start to finish is
the right approach. I am not scared of being replaced in the least by
42FLoors, but rather I am excited to see what I can accomplish with it
implemented and widespread.

------
ecubed
I launched a similar type service for finding student housing near my
university, so I've spent alot of time studying design of real estate sites.
I've got to hand it to you guys. Well designed and very intuitive. Wish I
could have taken inspiration from you guys back when I did LivenearUSC.com

